# $10,000 Media Room Makeover Contest



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wired magazine is offering a $10,000 media room makeover if anybody is interested. You have to explain why you need one and post the video to You Tube, etc. 

http://www.wired.com/magazine/wiredmakeover/


----------

